# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Bosang Umbrella Festival 18-20.1.2013

## schiene

*Vom 18.01. - 20.01.2013 findet wieder das farbenprächtige Umbrella Festival in Chiang Mai statt*.

Location: Borsang village, Sankamphang

Activities: Borsang village displays traditional village life and parades. Visitors are  welcome to participate in handicrafts competitions set up to promote Borsang village handicrafts. 

Borsang near Chiang Mai is renowned for its exquisitely hand-painted parasols made from mulberry  paper and silk. The parasols are decorated with beautiful floral motifs painted in dazzling colours. The designs are very distinctive and are instantly recognizable. During the festival, brightly decorated craft shops and stores line both sides of the 'high street' transforming Ban Borsang into a picturesque village decorated in the Lanna Thai style. Colourful umbrellas and traditional lanterns liven up the handicraft fair.In addition, there are contests, exhibitions, cultural performances, local entertainment, and a variety of shows by day and night. There is a grand procession of parasols and local products, a variety of handicrafts for sale, northern-style "Khan Toke" meals, and the Miss Borsang pageant.Borsang parasols are popular decorative and gift items sought after by visitors from all over the world" 
Borsang Umbrella and Sankamphaeng Handicraft Festival | Tiger Trail Thailand

----------

